# Sitzpolster! ja oder nein?



## Schwinn4Banger (13. Oktober 2007)

Wer fährt denn von euch ohne Sitzpolster? Jeder Hintern ist zwar verschieden, aber ich glaube manchmal ist ein Sitzpolster einfach nur überflüssig, wenn der Sattel gut passt, oder? Auf meiner Transalp bin ich mit Sitzpolster gefahren, und hatte wahnsinnige Probleme!  Und was für Hosen sollte man fahren, wenn man ohne Sitzpolster fährt?
grüüüüße.


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Oktober 2007)

Auf jeden Fall mal eine ohne Nähte,aber ohne Sitzpolster fahren kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (13. Oktober 2007)

ich fahre seit 10 jahren ohne sitzpolster...


----------



## Unrest (13. Oktober 2007)

Definitiv mit Polster. Ist auf langen Strecken besser fürs A®scherl.
Mein Sattel lässt sich auch ohne Polster super fahren, auf kürzeren Strecken. Bin ich sportlich unterwegs - und das bin ich mit dem Rad eigentlich immer -, dann hab ich gepolsterte Hosen an und der Sattel ist gleich noch ne Nummer bequemer.

Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass deine Probleme nur am hosenpolster lagen.. Falscher Sattel? Radhose nie (antibakteriell) gewaschen? Sitzcreme benutzt?


----------



## malaria (14. Oktober 2007)

Entweder Baggy, oder Radhose, aber auf längeren Strecken nie ohne Polster!!
Kommt natürlich auf das Gesäß und v.a. auf den richtigen Sattel an, aber ich kann und will mir lange ausfahrten ohne Polster und den damit verbundenen fehlenden Sitzcomfort nicht mehr vorstellen


----------



## Korgano (14. Oktober 2007)

Frueher mal mit Sitzpolster. Heute nie mehr mit Sitzpolster. Das Windelfeeling nervt nur. Ich hab auch nach 10 Stunden absolut keine Probleme mit meinem Hintern.


----------



## Bick (15. Oktober 2007)

Früher auch mit Sitzposlter. Dann irgendwann ohne Polster und jetzt sogar
ohne Sattel!!!


----------



## ghostrider_max (15. Oktober 2007)

also mir schläft ohne polster immer alles in  der gegend zwischen den beinen ein.


----------



## KONA_pepe (15. Oktober 2007)

Hab so ne Short von Gore mit Sitzpolster un is auf dem SLR Pflicht   Allerdings bin ich froh wenn ich des Ding ausziehen kann weil mit so nem Teil am Arsch meint ma ma hätte en Haufen gelegt


----------



## OmemoO (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich fahre ohne Sitzpolster und auf SLR 

im Ernst,  mit Sitzpolster (eine sauteure Cannondale Hose) habe ich gleich nach 1km Druckpunkte, die recht unangenehm werden, und eine fahrt im Sitzen nicht mehr möglich ist.

Ohne Sitzpolster passt der SLR wie angegossen, und ich kann ohne Probleme 40 km fahren... 

Es kommt viel auf die Ars.h-Anatomie und auf den Sattel an. Da hilft nur probieren. Beim Sattel entscheidet nur der Hintern. Wenn der Sattel noch so leicht ist oder billig, wenn es nach wenigen Schritten weh tut, dann bringt das nix. Wenn ein schwererer Sattel besseren Komfort bringt, dann muß man auch den Sattel fahren...

ciao,
memo


----------



## Rumas (15. Oktober 2007)

OmemoO schrieb:


> Ohne Sitzpolster passt der SLR wie angegossen, und ich kann ohne Probleme 40 km fahren...



40 km ist aber nicht die Welt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwinn4Banger (15. Oktober 2007)

wie man also erkennen kann hat jeder so "seinen" Arsch...was zieht man aber jetzt für eine  Hose ohne Sitzpolster an?  Unterhose geht ja gar nicht, und die eingenähten Hosen machen auch unangenehme Druckpunkte!  Am besten mit ner  engen Laufhose?!  oder was?   oder ohne alles?


----------



## Asha'man (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe zwei Radträgerhosen von Löffler. Eine mit recht dickem Komfortpolster und eine mit einem sehr dünnen Polster. Vielleicht ist letztere Variante was für di e Leute, die Probleme mit dickem Polster haben.

Bis 2h gehts mit dem dünnen Polster auch gut. Darüber wirds ohne die gute Polsterhose ungemütlich.

Fahre Selle Signo Gel Flow, wenn ich nach sehr langer Tour Schmerzen bekomme, dann sinds die Sitzknochen. Fi'zik Arione geht schon nach 10km. massiv auf's Schambein. Oxygen Velocity (Stevens OEM Sattel) war genauso gut/schlecht auf langen Touren wie der Signo. Hab dann keinen weiteren probieren können und finde mich mit dem Signo ab. Auf langen Strecken gehts aber nur mit dickem Polster.


----------



## OmemoO (16. Oktober 2007)

Rumas schrieb:


> 40 km ist aber nicht die Welt...



Besser als nur 1 km mit Sitzpolster... 
selbst bei einer dickeren Hose ohne Sitzpolster wirds unangenehm...

40 km reichen mir... obs dannach ungemütlich wird  

ciao,
memo


----------



## Korgano (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe Shorts. Eine von Gonso, das Modell kenne ich nicht. Und eine NoName, da habe ich das Polster rausgeschnitten. Und eine Gore Profi II. Mit meinem Hintern habe ich keine Probleme. Bei mir ist alles eine Frage der Sattelposition. Wenn die richtig ist, kann ich einen ganzen Tag drauf sitzen.


----------



## KONA_pepe (16. Oktober 2007)

OmemoO schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre ohne Sitzpolster und auf SLR
> 
> ...




SLR ohne Sitzpolster? Respeckt! Mir tut der Arsch nach 5min fahren schon weh ohne Sitzpolster...  zum Glück muss ma beim DH nich sitzen


----------



## OmemoO (17. Oktober 2007)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> SLR ohne Sitzpolster? Respeckt! Mir tut der Arsch nach 5min fahren schon weh ohne Sitzpolster...  zum Glück muss ma beim DH nich sitzen



Jo... die Anatomie des Muster-Arsches bei SelleItalia hat die gleiche Anatomie wie mein Allerwertester ... 

Dieses Gefühl kenne ich, ich hatte vorher einen Vollcarbon Sattel, da hat es auch mit Polster gedrückt  

ciao,
memo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank-Jupp (18. Oktober 2007)

Mit Polster!

Allerdings ist der Kauf, bzw. die Suche nach dem passenden Sitzpolster nervig und teuer.

Eine kurze Anprobe bringt bei mir jedenfalls nix, ich muss die Hose länger als eine Stunde gefahren haben. Dann allerdings kann man sie nicht mehr zurück geben. 

Bei mir haben sich flache, eher harte Sitzpolster als die sinnvollsten (für meinen Arsch) herausgestellt.


----------



## Cyclomaster (19. Oktober 2007)

OmemoO schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre ohne Sitzpolster und auf SLR
> 
> ...




Wow ganze 40Km 
Respekt!!


----------



## benne1989 (19. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin den ganzen Sommer mit ner stinknormalen Sporthose gefahren und mir tat nicht ein einziges Mal der Arsch weh. Auch nach längeren Touren nicht. Mein Sattel passt einfach.


----------



## WillyB (19. Oktober 2007)

Schwinn4Banger schrieb:


> wie man also erkennen kann hat jeder so "seinen" Arsch...was zieht man aber jetzt für eine  Hose ohne Sitzpolster an?  Unterhose geht ja gar nicht, und die eingenähten Hosen machen auch unangenehme Druckpunkte!  Am besten mit ner  engen Laufhose?!  oder was?   oder ohne alles?



Fahre auch meistens ohne Sitzpolster. Natürlich liegt die Last dann mehr auf den Sitzbeinhöckern, dafür verteilt sich der Druck nicht so sehr auf das wertvolle "Mittelstück".   Für drunter habe ich gute Erfahrung mit Schießer SecondSkin-Shorts, die haben an den entscheidenden Stellen keine Nähte, und saugen sich nicht voll Schweiß.


----------



## cyclo-dude (20. Oktober 2007)

also nach meinen erfahrungen ist es auch so das ich auf einem sattel nur mit polster kann und auf einem anderen geht mit GARNICHT.
also mein jeetztiger ist auch super bequem und wenn der sattel auch noch richtig eingestellt ist ist alles bestens.


----------



## falkd (20. Oktober 2007)

Am MTB habe ich derzeit einen Selle Turbo, da kommt nach 3h ein Wolf und beißt mir ins Gesäß. Am Renner habe ich noch nicht probiert wie es ohne Polster ist. An beiden Rädern stehen aus unterschiedlichen Gründen Sattelwechsel an (Rennrad SLR T-1 und MTB Yutaak (ohne Pissritze))

Mein AlltagsRad hat einen Brooks Conquest und der sitzt auch ohne Polster 1A, (wiegt aber ein 1 kG...).


----------

